# Converting a 6 pin PCI-e pr 4 pin Molex to 8 pin PCI-e 2.0 connector



## amritsareen (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi,

I recently bought a 9800 GX2 Graphics card. Full specs can be found at eVGA's website. 

The graphics cards minimum requirements states 40A on the 12V rail. It also requires both the 6 pin PCI-e and 8 pin PCI-e connectors.

The PSU I have is Apevia's Iceberg 680W. 


This PSU does not come with an 8 pin PCIe connector. Also, it delivers 22A on 12V1 and 24A on 12V2. 


I was wondering if I can find a simple power converter that delivers the appropriate current from the 12V rails, either converting a 4 pin molex or my other 6 pin PCI-e connector. I know that the 6 pin provides 75W and the 8 pin provides 150W and also that the 8pin has 3 pins that use the current from the PSU. The rest of the pins are just ground. If this is the case, then theoretically, I should be able to convert a 6 pin into an 8pin.

According to eVGA Tech Support, this solution is not recommended and they said I should purchase a new PSU.



Any suggestions? 

For a detailed description of the 8 pin connector that I'm talking about, please visit this page: http://www.playtool.com/pages/psuconnectors/connectors.html#pciexpress8


Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Here is a list of recommended PSU's....
http://www.evga.com/articles/397.asp

I'd strongly recommend investing in one of those, and selling your Apevia Iceberg.


----------



## amritsareen (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the link Hounddog. The link clearly suggests that I invest in another power supply. 

I also spoke to eVGA Tech Support and they mentioned that the converter route will not suffice.

I was just trying to experiment to see if it worked or not, maybe save a couple hundred more bucks.

Expensive cards use expensive PSU's. No way around it


----------

